
Islamophobia: Pakistani Data Scientist Forced to Leave USA - pknerd
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/muslim-family-fled-america-islamophobia-usmani_us_57fd058fe4b0e655eab7aa3c?97z9infrikura7cik9
======
leepowers
Disgusting. And such a waste. The only consolation here: there are 50 states
in the union with many regionally distinct cultures, almost like mini-nations.
Come over to the left west coast (Washington / Oregon / California) there are
many places Usmani and his family would be welcomed.

